# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى لذيذ بعجينة الفطائر الهشه

## وردة البستان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





المقادير..

عجينة فطائر هشه جدا ..
جالكسي ساده او اي نوع تحبي نقطعه صغير..
مطحون القرفه مع السكر
هيرشي (شكولاته سايله)..للزينة


الطريقه ..

نحضر القالب المفكك المفتوح من الوسط ..نكور العجينه كور صغيره جدا ..ثم نبدأ نحشي الكور بالشكولاته ..ثم نغمسها بالقرفه البودره المخلوط معها سكر ثم نصفها بالقالب ..ونعيد الكره مره اخرى وهكذا ..في كل مره نحشي ثم نغمس بالقرفه ..ثم نصفها بالقالب ..وتكون العجينه هشه جدا لا تنسون ....ثمنصف بالارتفاع اللي نرغبه ويناسب القالب ..غالبا احطها ثلاث ادوار ..ثم ندخلها الفرن الساخن ..ولما ترتفع وتحمر شوي نطلعها ونفكها من القالب ..ونزينها بالهيرشي ..وان حبيتي ترشي كمان فوق لوز مبشور او فستق او جوز الهند محموس ..زي ماتحبي وبالعافيه ..

وهذي صورة الحلى ..وبالعافيه ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الايااااادي ورده على هيك حلى...*
*الله يعطيج العاافيه ع الطرح الحلوو*
*بانتظار جديدج* 
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## همسات وله

مشكورة حبيبتي

والله يسلم قلبك وعمرك ياااارب 

يعطيك الصحه والعاااافيه حباااابه



بالتوفيق دااائما 

تحياااااتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

يسلمووو حبيبتي 
ع هيك حلى روووووووعه 

*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*

----------

